# .   14002!
,        .
     21  2010 . N -37-6/2212 "           ,         ,        "


      ()   ,        ,      .
  3                  .     .
         90     ( 31  ),     30    I, II  III  (  30 , 30   30  ). ,   1 ,      30  () ,     .         31   .
      .      .
   ,      .      . 
       N 14001,        . 
     ,         31  2009 .              31  2009 .
              10  2010 .

----------


## Leila

,  .

----------

, .  . 
    ,     ,    ,  14001 .

----------


## Leila

, ,     :yes:  
,        ,      14001  :Smilie:             ,    :Smilie:

----------

.     .     14001 ,   ,    "    , ,     ".

----------


## Leila

> , ,


   ?  :Smilie:

----------

> "    , ,     ".


  :Smilie: 
,   ,    ...

----------

21  2010 .      ...    !?!
           ,                . 
   ,      14002 ()    10  2010???  
     1  2010    2009  ???     ,      14001    ???      ???

----------

14001,     ,      .     ,      2009 ?

----------


## Leila

> ,      2009 ?


 . 3 . 7 : "  5  17    08.08.2001  129-            ,         31  2009 ".

----------


## lin-tit

?

----------


## Delf

> ?


. 3 . 14.25

----------


## FREAK

,    ,     14002   Word. .

----------


## Law

:Smilie:

----------

> 


  ?



> 14002   Word.


 :Smilie:

----------


## lin-tit

-  Worde   . :Smilie:

----------

14002  46-   ?

----------

-    ????

----------


## lin-tit

14002                  .

     ,       , ..  14002 .          ,   ,     14002      ... :Asthanos:

----------

-   14002?
 46  ?

----------

2009.    ?
     ,  ?

----------


## Leila

> 2009.    ?


.



> ,  ?


.

----------

!
        46- (   )!      ,      ?
  -  ?

.....     ?

----------

> ?


5

----------

1.       ?
2.   46    (14002)    14  ?

----------

?
    5.
 - .....   !

----------

08.08.2001 N 129- (.  27.12.2009)
"       "

1.2. ,         ,         ,      ( - ),        .                        (  ).

  !
     .

----------

>      ,  ?

  2   .
   -   !

----------


## lin-tit

> 08.08.2001 N 129- (.  27.12.2009)
> "       "
> 
> 1.2. ,         ,         ,      ( - ),        .                        (  ).
> 
>   !
>      .


     ,   .!?     !       ,         .     (  )   ...

----------

, ,      . ,   .

1)  46  .  14002?    ?
2)     ,  2  ?  2009.   1  2010.?
3)   (-)  10 ,    ?

----------

.
    3   .
, ,     ,  ?
,        .    ?

----------

> .
>     3   .
> , ,     ,  ?
> ,        .    ?



  .   ,

----------

, -    ?       .   ,     , .

----------

"" .   14002          ,  .      :    30.09.2010.

----------

> , -    ?       .   ,     , .


 ?     .    -       ,    ,   ,    




> "" .   14002          ,  .      :    30.09.2010.


     ,     :Smilie:

----------

,          ?
   ?

----------

> ,          ?
>    ?


     .        ,

----------


## lin-tit

> ,          ?
>    ?


, . 17  2010 .     .

----------

,                ?
,  ,    -  .            ,     ?
,      .

----------

, !        ,   ,      ,   14002.

----------


## lin-tit

> , !        ,   ,      ,   14002.


    ...     - 14002

----------


## cimi

, ,       9      490    ,    (100 000), ..       68 000,   1-        ,    ?       ?

----------

.

----------

> ,   14002.


 .

----------


## lin-tit

, ..   ?

----------


## cimi

> , ..   ?


       )))

----------


## lin-tit

> )))


 ,  : "  ..."?

----------


## Law

> ,  : "  ..."?


  ,        ,      .

----------


## lin-tit

:    : "   01.10.2010 .";     01.10.2010 .;      06.10.2010 .     ? :Redface:

----------


## Law

> ?


  -   ?

----------


## lin-tit

.    30   ?    ?

----------


## Law

> ,      .


.

----------


## lin-tit

> .


      !?     ,  -      !?

----------


## Elena338

!      -     14002     ,     , ..    ?

----------


## lin-tit

,     -    ?

----------


## lin-tit

, ,          29  2010 .    .            ? :Redface:

----------


## ONV_71

, :
    14002  ,        ?

----------


## -7

> !     -     14002     ,     , ..    ?


.

----------


## ONV_71

!!!       ?!!!

----------

29 (((     ?        ?

----------


## Elena338

> !!!       ?!!!


,  .

----------

> 29 (((     ?        ?


        .

----------

> , :
>     14002  ,        ?


   ,      ,    3-  78 ,  .   .        .

----------

> .


    !      27.10.10.   ?             ?

----------


## lin-tit

.  , ,    :                 -    .        

,   :   ,    .    -      ...   ,        ...

----------

> .  , ,    :                 -    .        
> 
> ,   :   ,    .    -      ...   ,        ...


   !    .    -    - excel     (((
  -   ?

----------

> !    .    -    - excel     (((
>   -   ?


,   ,   .  ,   .

----------


## lin-tit

,      ...

----------


## lin-tit

, ,  :    ,         ,     -   ? :Redface:

----------

> , ,  :    ,         ,     -   ?


   .          .   ,

----------


## lin-tit

:Frown: ,   ,        ...      ?

----------

?

----------


## lin-tit

,   ...    , .. ,   ,  ...      -     . :Redface:

----------


## vipvip

,     ?

----------


## lin-tit

> ,     ?


7.12.2010 .  ...

----------


## Domrach

,   25.12

----------


## lin-tit

...

----------


## Elena338

Domrach,  25.12        ?

----------

> , !        ,   ,      ,   14002.


    14002 ()  3-  2010     41 812 009 858 000 .     .   .    ,        ,    .          .

----------

> ,        ,    .          .





> 41 812 009 858 000


  :Smilie:

----------

!!!         ??? :Wow:

----------


## lin-tit

....

----------

.

----------


## Domrach

?

----------


## vipvip

> ....


        ?

----------

.         . -,         , ,, -     (, )

----------


## vipvip

> .         . -,         , ,, -     (, )


,  4    ?

----------


## lin-tit

> ,  4    ?


  4    ?

----------


## vipvip



----------


## lin-tit

> 


    21.05.2010 .    3-    ...

----------


## vipvip

-  31

----------


## tatyana2010

!  !

http://uloblsud.ru/index.php?option=...3&idCard=20896

----------


## lin-tit

> !  !
> 
> http://uloblsud.ru/index.php?option=...3&idCard=20896


  ...          ... 

   ,      ,    -  ,     .

----------


## elenah9

,       .  1    31 ?

----------

. ()
     ? !   .
  -   ?  - 31 .
    -    31 .
! ))))

----------

> . ()
>      ? !   .
>   -   ?  - 31 .
>     -    31 .
> ! ))))


   ,    

"   2  15    21.11.1996 N 129- "  ",              90     -  31  ,     30    ,     -   30 , 30   30  ."  :Smilie:

----------

> . ()
>      ? !   .
>   -   ?  - 31 .
>     -    31 .
> ! ))))


     .      21.05.2010 .      31  .

  (     )     .

----------


## 07

> .      21.05.2010 .      31  .
> 
>   (     )     .


 ,   ,            . )))) .,    ,     . )))))

----------

> ,   ,            . )))) .,    ,     . )))))


  .     .    ,     ?  :Wink:

----------


## lin-tit

-                -       ?

      31 ?           ?

----------


## vipvip

31 ,

----------


## lin-tit

> 31 ,


    ,    -  ..    .

----------

! , ,       14002      ?
.

----------


## lin-tit

14002

----------



----------

?  ?

----------

21  2010 . N -37-6/2212

2.                5  17    08.08.2001 N 129-      ,              ,       .

  -     .

----------

.   ,        2010   31.03.11 .          (2009 ,     2010 .)?

        46  . ?

----------

,     14002,  . 11        ?

----------


## maximpn

> !      -     14002     ,     , ..    ?


  .        ,   ,   .




> ,        ,   ,  **       ,              .
> (. 5     27.12.2009 N 352-)


    .    ,          .

----------


## maximpn

> 14002 ()  3-  2010     41 812 009 858 000 .     .   .    ,        ,    .          .


      .  6 ,    41 812 009     .

----------


## maximpn

> ,    
> 
> "   2  15    21.11.1996 N 129- "  ",              90     -  31  ,     30    ,     -   30 , 30   30  ."






> 21  1996  N 129-
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 31     (   31.12.2010),   30    , ..  1  2011  (   31.03.2011..)

----------


## maximpn

> ,     14002,  . 11        ?


 .11       ,  .    .     ,  .

      ,  .      .  ,               ,   .     .

----------

,     .14002(((

----------


## lin-tit

,    -  ..    .

----------

,       ,     ?

----------


## maximpn

> ,     .14002(((


        ,       .

     ,    ,      .

----------

,       .  ,      ,  .         ,     -  .        .

----------

> ,       .
> 
>      ,    ,      .


   .14002,   ,      .  : " ,     !":-)

----------


## lin-tit

> ,       .  ,      ,  .         ,     -  .        .


  ...     ,   -   ???

----------


## lin-tit

> .14002,   ,      .  : " ,     !":-)


  :Big Grin:      !!!    ...

----------


## maximpn

> !!!    ...


    ,  ,  .

----------


## maximpn

> ,       .  ,      ,  .


 .




> ..        ,     -  .        .


   ,       .        ,       ,      ..




 20  2004 . N 09-0-10/3733@




                               .
      ,                    ,        ,   9    08.08.2001 N 129- "       " ( - ).
    ,         ,    ,                 9 .                   .

..

   ,       ,       ,      ?

----------

,       ,       ,      ?[/QUOTE]

    .    ,   ,   ,         ( ),     . ..  ,       - . .

----------


## maximpn

> ...  ,       - . .


   ,   :





> 11  1993  N 4462-1
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  80.     
> 
> ...

----------


## gegemon2012

.         ,        .    14002  .    -    ?    :Smilie:

----------

.  " "      ,     . ,     ,     100% .     ,   , ,    ,   -      (  ),    ,          .

----------


## lin-tit

> .         ,        .    14002  .    -    ?


.   ,    .

----------


## maximpn

> ... ,   , ,    ,   -      (  ),    ,          .


      ,    ,   . 

    ,    ,      ,   ,  ,     .9 .1  129-    ,               .

----------


## Marylena010

1  2011      ?

----------

,  30

----------


## lin-tit

30   :yes:

----------


## Kotial

.        : "        ".      ,  . 3 . 14.25     ,      , ,     ,      .

----------

,  .14002, .   46 ,      -  ?       ?

----------


## 321

,     ?

----------


## maximpn

,  .       .      " ".

----------


## maximpn

.         ,   .  .17 .5  129-       .    ( )      .      .   " ",     (  ),            5 000   (.14.25 .3 ).  .

----------


## maximpn

> ...      ,  . 3 . 14.25     ,      , ,     ,      .


    ,         .   ,  ,     .

----------


## maximpn

> .        : "        "...


    ,     .                .    **   ,   ,    .

----------

,   30.06   ?    ,      ?

----------


## Pjtnica

> ,   30.06   ?    ,      ?


)    )

----------


## lin-tit

> ,     .


  -  1.01.2012 .   !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

> -  1.01.2012 .   !!!!!!!!!!!!


!!!!!!!???? :Wow: 
   ?

----------


## lin-tit

., .1 .3   228-  18.07.2011 . "                   ,             ".

----------

..   2011      ?

----------


## lin-tit



----------


## vipvip

?

----------


## Caroline88

,   14001      46.    .           (  )      (.4.2.).      : 30.04., 30.07.   . , .  ,      ,    .

----------


## lin-tit

> 14001


  14001 ?

  , ..  -   ,   .

    14002       30.07.2011 .

----------

> ...      30.07.2011 .





> : 30.04., 30.07.


-     .

----------


## Caroline88

14002, .      .  ,   .      -  .4.2.       21.05.2010  -37-6/2212.            -  .     ,    .        ?    .   .

----------

> 14002, .      .  ,   .      -  .4.2.       21.05.2010  -37-6/2212.


     -   .

"   ,    "     : "31.03.201_", "30.06.201_", 30.09.201_"  31.12.201_".

----------


## lin-tit

** , .   14001  ,     -  .4.2      30.06.2011 .

----------


## vipvip

,   1  2012     ?

----------

!!!!!
   .  07.09.11 .    .      14002       .  . .
  ,  14002   ,        .     .
       .   -   .   .

----------


## lin-tit

...     ,    ,    ...  ...

----------

> ...     ,    ,    ...  ...


   .    .  .

----------

,  ,     .

----------

> ,  ,     .


 !
!!!!!
 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Super:

----------


## natalinsha

3 ,   31   9 .   .   .          ??

----------


## ONV_71

,         ,      :Frown:    ? (    )   228-  18.07.2011      30.11.2011  362-  3  2 (.""  ."")

----------

,   2013 .   -   ,      .   /  " "/...

----------

> 3 ,   31   9 .   .   .          ??


2  ,  .
   ?     ,  01.01.2012  ""

----------

> ,         ,        ? (    )   228-  18.07.2011      30.11.2011  362-  3  2 (.""  ."")


 ,      (     ),          -  ! 

    ,    

??

----------


## ONV_71

> ,      (     ),          -  ! 
> 
>     ,    
> 
> ??


  228-  18.07.2011      30.11.2011  362-  3  2 (.""  ."")  http://www.consultant.ru/document/cons_doc_LAW_122408/

----------


## elenah9

> 228-  18.07.2011      30.11.2011  362-  3  2 (.""  ."")  http://www.consultant.ru/document/cons_doc_LAW_122408/


     .     ,       01.2012.  :Wink:

----------


## lin-tit

> 228-  18.07.2011      30.11.2011  362-  3  2 (.""  ."")  http://www.consultant.ru/document/cons_doc_LAW_122408/


   ,           ?    228-  18.07.2011  ...

----------


## ONV_71

> ,           ?    228-  18.07.2011  ...


     ( .    30.11.2011 N 362-)

 3
2)  II   7.1  :

" 7.1.   ,    

1. ,             ,    ,   7  ,           .
2.                     ,    .
,           ,    ,   ,          .
,           ,    -  "".
                      .
                 ,      ,   ,          ,             ,          .
                              ,  ,    .
3.             ,          ,            ,     ,           , ,       -  "",   ,              ,                            .
4.      ,               -  "",  ,             .
5. ,       ,   ,                       ,     ,     ,  ,       .
6.   -  "" ,           ,  ,        ,   .
  -  ""     ,       .
7.               :
)      (        );
)   ,       ;
)   ,       ;
)      ,     ,           ;
)                ;
)     ,                  ;
)       ;
)           ;
)     ( )  ;
*)       ,   ,    ;
)       ,     ,  ,     8  1998  N 14- "    ";*
)    , ,   ,  ,                ;
)         ;
) ,      ;
)  ,       ,   ,          .
8. ,    7  ,    ,                    ,             ,        ,   ,                   ,     .
    ,     ,            ,    "" - ""  7  ,    ,    .
9. ,                   ,     ,                             .
,             ,        ,   ,                   ,     ,                        .
10.            ,   ,    7  ,          ,         ()     -  ""    :
)    ,     ,       ,             ;
) ,            ,      -  "" ,           .";

3)  5  17   .

----------


## lin-tit

2013 . .         01.01.2012 .   .

----------


## ONV_71

> 2013 . .         01.01.2012 .   .


  2013     ,    ,         ,   ? ?

----------


## lin-tit

> )       ,     ,  ,     8  1998  N 14- "    ";


   ...

----------


## ONV_71

> ...


  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## lin-tit

-        ... :Smilie:

----------


## ONV_71

> -        ...


   " "       :Frown:

----------


## lin-tit

...     2012 .

----------


## ONV_71

> ...     2012 .


,

----------


## Qwert900

> "   ,    "     : "31.03.201_", "30.06.201_", 30.09.201_"  31.12.201_".





> 01.01.2012 .   .


  31.12.2011 -     2012 ?
  ?  :Smilie:

----------

> 31.12.2011 -     2012 ?


   ...

----------


## ONV_71

)))   - ,   ? ,   2013      ,  ?          .   ??? , .

----------


## alecsa

.7.1.       -       .  ,            ,   640 ,    .        - .. 14.25.

----------

